# which startups to get rid of



## saloncuts (Mar 23, 2010)

new asus laptop with windows 7. Which of these start up programs can I get rid of to make it start faster?
Elan SmartPad
Intel(R)Common User Interface (shows up 3 times)
SAIICpl application
MUI StartMenu App (shows up 2 times)
ATK Media
ATK Hotkey
ExeRunne App - Visicom Media


----------



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

MUI StartMenu App
SAIICpl application
ATK Media
ATK Hotkey
ExeRunne App - Visicom Media
Elan SmartPad


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Not knowing the model of your Asus computer, I am wondering if the Elan SmartPad could be your touch pad?
Personally I would NOT disable that......
vicks


----------



## RonR2009 (Mar 11, 2011)

I suggest you download CCleaner (free) then use one of its tools to 'disable' these start up - one at a time - and then assess the impact on your computer 

If you dont like the change it is very easy to re-enable it with CC - 

Simples !!


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

The Windows site has a page that you might find helpful on what to delete to improve your computer's performance: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance

By and large, it's pretty prudent stuff.

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I've been away a few days, If You have not run Ccleaner yet, PLEASE before you do run it, disable the regedit. 
Many of us here at TSG discourage use of any program that "edits, renews, or changes registry' because of the trouble using this type of program can cause...
Vicks


----------

